# Opinions?



## limuhead (Apr 6, 2013)

I was just at First Ray's Free info site and was checking out the home remedies. I noticed that Ray advises the use of Dr. B's pepperemint soap as an insecticide. I also saw that putting Eucalyptus oil around your growing area will discourage pests from entering the growing area. Dr. B also makes a soap with Eucalyptus oil (Eucalyptus oil can also be used as a fungicide)extract. Think this will be a step up from the peppermint?


----------



## Ray (Apr 6, 2013)

FIRST - if I have tried it and it works, I will recommend it.

SECOND - Not everything on the home remedies list is my idea, or is something I have tried, so may not be recommended by me.

THIRD - I used to make up "Air Wicks" with straight eucalyptus oil, and in the greenhouse, they warded damned near everything away......including me.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## limuhead (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Ray, I was just wondering if you knew about any chance of toxicity with the Eucalyptus oil...


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2013)

Dont drink it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2013)

and Koalas love it................


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2013)

I often use "Tea Tree" oil (melaluca oil) as an antiseptic. 

I haven't used it in my GH for years though. I tried it for various rots (especially Erwinia infections). I don't think it helped in those cases so I gave up on it for GH use and just use it for my own booboos

I would say that eucalyptus and melaluca are good antiseptics, and if you need to kill bacteria they can work.


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2013)

Another reasonably good pest repellent is a mix of lemon grass and peppermint essential oils. Six drops of each in a pint of water seems to
deter many undesirable critters...and it smells gooooood.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 8, 2013)

If you read the old texts from late 1800's, they used to fumigate with napthalene (moth balls). They would walk backwards through the greenhouse while sprinkling the napthalene on a heated shovel/spade. Why backwards? , because the clouds of fumes/smoke were as toxic to them as to the snails/slugs/roaches/ants or any other undesirables. If they were concerned then with its toxicity, can you imagine the FDA today?
(having said that, we still use it as a repellant at the farm, works for mice, snakes, ants and a host of other undesirables. Have not tried it in the greenhouse though, and certainly not in its vapourised form)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2013)

Are you concerned with keeping it to natural materials?


----------



## nikv (Apr 8, 2013)

I use Neem Oil mixed with water and a drop of detergent as an emulsifier.


----------



## limuhead (Apr 8, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Are you concerned with keeping it to natural materials?



As much as is possible, yes. I would rather spray more with less toxic stuff. I have noticed that over the years chemicals take thier toll on all of my orchids. Yes, they work for killing fungi, bacteria and pests, but they do weaken the plants in my opinion...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2013)

OK. For pests I use a combination of natural and manmade products. Neem mixed with water, alcohol, Peppermint Oil soap, and Merit 75, works pretty well.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 8, 2013)

I gave up on neem because it didn't do anything that sunspray oil didn't do. But I only used neem when my plants were outside....the smell reminds me of durian.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 9, 2013)

I used Neem a couple of years ago, but cant say I saw too much effect. I need a non toxic product because of the birds in my greenhouse


----------

